# ECU # check?



## 1989_Sil40 (Apr 23, 2005)

hey guys, i think i know what my problem might be. my ECU i am thinking is for a Black Top SR20..... the stamp on my ECU (the cerial number sticker) is black and reads...

2371M 50F01

A11-000 RG3K 411 3


i have a red top and when i bought this ecu it stated it was for a RED TOP SR20DET.... did i get jacked? or is this ECU for a RED Top SR?


~nathan


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

there should be a sticker on it. what does that sticker have. the red top should have i believe 62 or 63. black top is something else


----------

